# WYOMING Cook offs



## fnozman (Feb 19, 2008)

Hello! I have smoked on small scale for some time-just bought a trailer mount Southern Pride! Looking for any competitions in State of Wyoming or closer this spring. Anyone know of any? Looking forward to meating some of you all (not literally! LOL)
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  LATE


----------



## smokebuzz (Feb 19, 2008)

http://www.kcbs.us/events.php?year=2008&month=07

search around here, they got 1 i seen in WY,several in surrounding states


----------



## fnozman (Feb 20, 2008)

Will do! Thanks a million!


----------

